# Confusion, can't figure if 1w9 or 1w2



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

I took the enneagram quiz for fun again to see what I got. The most common of the was 6w5 1w9 3w2 and 6w5 1w2 3w2. Which of those make more sense? I think that the 2 wings make it messed up on the first type. The 1w2 sounds like me over 1w9, but I don't know because the repeat wing 2 makes it sound like a mistype. The 3w2 ending has been the most consistent then the 6w5 was most common over a 5w6. If you could help me on that it could help. Any help would be appreciated. 

I think we might need an enneagram guidelines options so we don't have more senseless threads like this…


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

I would exclude the wings at first when you deal with tritype. Try and divide yourself into 3 personality traits that we use separately. We have one that we always tend to come home to, and two that we will follow up with. The first follow up coming before and having more dominance over the second. 

I'm still struggling with this, so I'm not sure I can help much further.


----------

